

Ask HN: Introduction to Ruby/Rails book(s)? - hiimamac

Hello, I'm looking to purchase a book that introduces Rails (probably some Ruby too), and whatever else you think should be important for someone looking to get in to Rails. Thank you! Main criteria, is it's up-to-date, as many of the wrox and black titles seems to not be.
======
billturner
Rails is such a fast moving target that keeping totally updated books on the
shelves is probably just as frustrating for the book publishers as for those
wanting up-to-date books.

That said, the Pragmatic Programmer's book Agile Development with Rails is a
pretty good intro: [http://pragprog.com/titles/rails3/agile-web-development-
with...](http://pragprog.com/titles/rails3/agile-web-development-with-rails-
third-edition)

But, with Rails 3 (with many changes) coming in the next few months, books are
going to become outdated yet again.

As for Ruby in general, the fairly recent The Ruby Programming Language
([http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-Programming-Language-David-
Flanag...](http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-Programming-Language-David-
Flanagan/dp/0596516177/)) is a pretty good intro. David Black's The Well-
Grounded Rubyist ([http://www.amazon.com/Well-Grounded-Rubyist-David-
Black/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/Well-Grounded-Rubyist-David-
Black/dp/1933988657/)) is recent, and I'm sure a great book, as his previous
(Ruby for Rails) was excellent.

------
hiimamac
Suggestions for any good JRuby books would be greatly appreciated too!

